# saupoudreur



## Lauri88

Buongiorno!
Ho bisogno di un parere:

Come tradurreste dal francese all'italiano "saupodreur"? 

Grazie mille!

Laura


----------



## Necsus

Mah, probabilmente _spolverizzatore_. Se esiste un termine tecnico/gergale, lo ignoro.


----------



## Corsicum

Pour _saupoudreuse_, un dictionnaire me donne aussi : _impolveratrice_
Et on retrouve aussi : _polverizzatore, polverizzatrice_
Tout doit dépendre de l’usage ?


----------



## matoupaschat

Scusa, Lauri88, ma in quale contesto ?
PS Benvenuto sul forum !


----------



## Lauri88

Purtroppo non mi e' dato quasi alcun contesto! Si tratta di un catalogo di oggettistica per la casa da tradurre. Credo che in questo caso il campo sia la cucina per cui penso le soluzioni che mi avete proposto vadano bene!
Vi ringrazio tantissimo!!!

Laura


----------

